

Perpetual Futility: A short history of the search for perpetual motion - cnahr
http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/museum/people/people.htm

======
cnahr
Also take note of the main page, The Museum of Unworkable Devices, for tons of
more information.

<http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/museum/unwork.htm>

------
eip
This is funny because literally everything you can see and touch is moving,
has always been moving, and always will be moving. There is nothing you could
ever do to make it stop moving.

